# Cost of hiring horse for a days hunting?



## Vindicated (14 June 2011)

I don't have my own mount in order to go hunting this season, well, actually I do have a horse but he's too old now and I wouldn't get a decent day out of him. What kind of costs am I looking at to hire one?

Thanks


----------



## Happy Hunter (14 June 2011)

Depends where you are...


----------



## tractor (14 June 2011)

As above, we are in Essex and charge 100-150 per day.


----------



## Vindicated (14 June 2011)

I'm in Leicestershire and can hunt in nearby counties.


----------



## combat_claire (15 June 2011)

I have paid from £90-£180 for a day. The lower end was in Cambridgeshire and the higher end on Exmoor. 

Try giving Julia Hyslop a ring, not sure if she is still in the hirelings business...

http://www.juliahyslop.com/hirelings.html


----------



## Vindicated (16 June 2011)

I phoned my local hunt and I was advised to start out with some Autumn hunting, which I also think is a good idea. Do I need to hire for just half a day?

Thanks


----------



## Rowreach (16 June 2011)

Rates are usually lower for autumn hunting than during the season proper.

Depending who you hunt with, you may hire one horse for a full day, or you may need to hire two and change in the middle (or one and do a half day).  I would expect in your part of the world you would be looking the higher end of the £100-£150 bracket, and don't forget you will have to pay cap and field money as well 

Hope you have fun, if you get a good hireling you will have a great time


----------

